# Happy Home Academy



## Phawnix (Jul 14, 2019)

In the latest updates to Pocket Camp they have added a whole bunch of new HHA classes, so I thought it was time to start a thread for people to share tips on getting the highest scores possible. Sometimes you can't or don't want to craft a camper's unique item, or you don't want to buy cookies to get special items, in this thread we can discuss possible substitutions.


Substitutes: 


In class 5-4 Fun Campfire, a hammock can be used instead of the log bench.
In class 5-8 Music Studio 2, a modern lamp can be used instead of the water cooler.
In class 7-6 Midday Picnic, a fruit basket can be used instead of the lunch box.
In class 9-6 Zen Restaurant 2, a go board can be used instead of the lucky frog.



*Please post if you find any more and I will add them to the list.*


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 17, 2019)

*Event related HHA classes will be added as separate posts instead of being added to the list, since they expire.*


In the new event class HHA Pop Quiz Vacation 3, the Isabelle scooter can be used instead of the vacation convertible.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 17, 2019)

I am currently stuck on the flower furniture one. I don't want to breed a bunch of flowers just for some ugly pattern furniture.

Also in the vavation pop quiz the folktale forest tree works instead of the cabana thing. The tree has worked in other missions for me too.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm not sure what the hard rules of it are, but in my experience, Fortune Cookie items very often get a "Good Eye!" response, at least in the Event classes.


----------



## FriendlyBumblebee (Sep 15, 2019)

Celestial City 2

Substitutes for the chair:
*- Rocking chair, white*
- Soda cinema seat (past cookie item)
- Ethereal chair (past cookie item)

Substitutes for the books:
*- Creepy clock
- Decorative plate, bird*
- Celestial globe (cookie item)
*- Trunk*
- Boston bag, red (past event item if I remember correctly)

Substitutes for the table:
*- Birthday table*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Celestial City 3

Substitutes for the town square planter:
- Cogwheel screen (cookie item)

Substitute for the cogwheel clock & astronomer's telescope:
*- Trunk
- Decorative plate, bird*
- Boston bag, red (past event item?)
- Celestial globe (cookie item)
*- Creepy clock*

Substitute for the red flower wagon:
- Blue flower wagon (past event item) <-- Flawless

Substitute for the red old-timey buggy:
- Old-timey buggy, blue (past event item) <-- Flawless
- Large tap-dancing stage (event item)


----------

